

The Building Has 1,000 Eyes - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/06/realestate/more-surveillance-cameras-at-new-york-residences.html?hp&pagewanted=all

======
ifyoubuildit
This article made me think about the relationship between metadata and data.
The dangerous thing about metadata is that if you have enough it, you can
derive a whole lot more than one would expect.

Maybe the same thing goes for surveillance in public areas... Given enough of
it, does that start to show you what's happening in private? (Imagine for a
second that people are packets, and public areas are the network)

At what point does that become unacceptable?

